# 2nd Annual OGF Mogadore Perchin Get Together



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

New thread guys and new news for the 8th.

First off, to make things interesting,we've purchased 2 trophies for this year. One for biggest perch and one for most quanity (I'll be reserching if ODNR has a minimum lenght for Moggie perch, if not we'll create one) Both come with year long bragging rights. 

Also , we're securing some local sponsers for additional prizes for the get together ! If you want in on the trophy hunt,prizes and bragging rights, it will only cost you $1 ,payable to me at the tackle shop on the morning of the 8th. This helps recoup trophy cost and makes it just a bit more fun for everyone. We are working on a general area on the lake for everyone to pull from, and will be monitoring the ice several days before for safety. 

Due to the list continually growing, we'll be asking everyone to show up a little earlier at the bait shop. 7 a.m. so everyone can get they're fishing needs taken care of, we can get all you trophy hunters signed up, and get out on the lake at a resonable time. 

Date Jan. 8th

Time 7 a.m.

Cost $1

Location Mark's Bait and Tackle (on the corner of 43 and Rt 18 in Brimfield) 


Recent Roll Call
-----------------------------------

WestBranchJoe (warming shanty avail. to bucket fisherman)

Allwazfishin (Extra pop up blind avail)

BrianSipe17

Jigtwins

Village Idiot

Saugey Sam

Daego Doug

Fish2Win

Perchy101

Jiggin Jim

Mr. Phish42

Steelhead Fever (a maybe)

Lovin Life (w walleye4803)

Billonthehill (w Rusty Hooks)

Sam Kegg

Big Daddy and Nick

Trapperjon

Hatrat24 (a maybe) 

IcehuntR

quackpot

Chris311 and Claytonhaske

rebenpa

nixmkt (aka THE MACHINE)

Keep em coming guys ! :B


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Woah.... Just means I have to leave the house at 4 AM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like we're getting a crowd !


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm gonna try to make it to fish with the group, but I'm not getting up at 5:30am to be there by 7am that's for sure...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lets hope it gets cold after this weekend!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm a glass half full kinda guy. Long hours of slow fishing has hardened me ! LOL! Hoping for the best with the ice. I think we'll be okay.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like Sun nite back down in the 20's and the same all week long.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin life said:


> Looks like Sun nite back down in the 20's and the same all week long.


thats good to know....


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm gonna try to make it to fish with the group, but I'm not getting up at 5:30am to be there by 7am that's for sure...


I'm in the same boat - but it's 5 am for me. Can't let my fishing partner down !


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds like a good time... Me and my son will be there for sure, maybe my youngest daughter as well. We all using the same entry and exit point? I plan on hitting it this weekend, not real familar w/the lake.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Newbie to the hardwater. Any open seats? Got a rod, bucket and desire! thx


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Can people join in if they show up after 7. I may come but there is no way I can be there that early. I'm old and lazy lol.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Guys 7 a.m. is only when we need to start things rolling at Mark s Bait and Tackle. But I sure would like to be pulling out of the parking lot by 8 a.m. to hit the hardwater. It's just going to take a little time to get everyone signed up, geared up and I'm sure everyone wants alittle handshake time in between, after years of talking to each other on here. We'll also be having doughnuts and coffee for everyone. So if you happen to show up at 7:30 or so we'll still be there.

We'll be out test drilling all next week, to find a safe, suitable pull point. And remember it's $1 to get in the trophy hunt. 

Thanks, Lovin Life


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Walleye4803 your with me. Just bring your rods, tackle and bait, I have everything else covered.

Lovin Life


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

walleye4803 said:


> Newbie to the hardwater. Any open seats? Got a rod, bucket and desire! thx


Same here....any open seats? I have a vex, tip ups and poles, but no experience. Thanks, clayton.


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

I might come if it dont snow which means I would have to work.. I have a shanty and knowledge of fishing but having never fished that lake before I cant say I will help much... but if anyone wants to hook up let me know... again assuming I wont have to work


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

claytonhaske i have a open seat in my shanty i also have lots of rods tip ups drill and lures ill be there if your interested


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

chris311 said:


> claytonhaske i have a open seat in my shanty i also have lots of rods tip ups drill and lures ill be there if your interested


great....count me in.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We now sit at 27 guys ! Expect a big spike this week. Will be test drilling on the north side Tuesday and Thursday and will report on those nights. We'll see what the weather this weekend does.

Lovin


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Count me in too. I'll be there with my son Jeff.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, 29 people so far.... nice!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if i missed it or not but what time is the check in?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

General said:


> Not sure if i missed it or not but what time is the check in?


The check-in is 7am. That's to give everyone enough time to get signed in and meet others before the start-up time of 8am.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

it looks like we may need Big Daddy to do his ice dance.
hopefully the cool down thats coming will keep everything solid


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

was out this am(fri) checked north **** area and had 5" at best, lots of water on top. hit congress lk rd on wed's am and had a absolutly field day, hardtime using 2 rod's at times, several nice perch and lost a huge fish ohio as i was lifting it up several keeper gills and ton's of dink's. went today to same hole's and got 1 perch and 1 nice gill in 2 1/2 hrs  hopefully do better tomorrow.  HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY JON


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

count me in (mario...sf.) and my dad (marty) cant wait!! ope fully the ice is good!!


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

cant wait til sat!!!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I am gonna try and make this one too if I am not working!!! I will try to drag junkyardbass out too!!!!


----------



## JustBig (Jan 10, 2010)

If the ice is thick i will be there. I will have an open seat also. I'm a big man and I like thick ice.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

what time does it end ....i may be in for this on sat  will have one other guy with me maybe.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

How is the ice looking?....Where do we think we will be going out of? I have heard of Palm road and CLR (Congress Lake Road)....don't know where is good water that we would catch a bunch..just curious...getting excited for this weekend!!...WestBranchJoe id your shanty still Avail.? Its looking like its going to be reaaaaalllllll cold out there and me and my dad may take you up on the offer...thanks!!........s.f.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Guys , we'll be monitoring the ice every other day. Will have everything finalized by Wendsday or Thursday. Looks like mother nature is going to give us some nice cold weather this week which should set us up comfortably for this Saturday. Will give ice updates this Tuesday. So if you traveling down 43 this week and see me..............wave.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Son and I fished in the rain sat 1-1-11... Lots of dinks no size. Ice was atleast 4 inches everywhere i drilled. We fished channel and shallows off Clr.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I know guys fish the beach and dam areas in the deeper section of the lake including those islands on the south end of the main lake. Ice should be good again.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

lovin life great time out there with you on moggie to bad we got skunked, but count me in. i might have open seat in shanty,


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Good Luck to all that fish it. I'd think about coming but it's muzzle loader season that weekend so sure there's a lot of guys that would have shown up if it was another weekend. The ice should be in good shape by then.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Ya Baby!!! count me in...haven't fished mog for about 5 years....Plus I owe Perchy for all the great advice on Alumn (not) Minnows and waxy's at the bait shop I am assuming?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

i am thinking about commng but haven never fished the lake.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

sady dog said:


> Ya Baby!!! count me in...haven't fished mog for about 5 years....Plus I owe Perchy for all the great advice on Alumn (not) Minnows and waxy's at the bait shop I am assuming?


Pshhh! What time are you leaving Saturday?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

nick99 said:


> i am thinking about commng but haven never fished the lake.


Don't worry about that Nick - just come on out and try your luck!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Where are we starting out on moggie ? What time are we ending our festival on ice? The boss at home is watching our 2 1/2 yr old and 1 year old so she's on me about my departure time. I told her 4pm. on sunday so i think i'll be good .


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

alright ill come i cant fish all day only till like 11 or 12 but i still want to meet everyone


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

nick99 said:


> alright ill come i cant fish all day only till like 11 or 12 but i still want to meet everyone


It's about the socializing mostly. The fish are a bonus.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Pull out time will be aprox. 8:15-8:30. Fishing ends at 4, with catches submitted and trophies awarded directly following. Pull out location still to be determined after test drilling for ice thickness on Tuesday and Thursday. 

We'll have a set of rules and regs for the tournement out by Wendsday or Thursday at the latest, along with the pull out location.

With so much interest, and the turn out expected to be so big, we are adding a biggest overall fish (any species) to the trophy hunt. The buy in will also be $1. (There are hugh channal cat in Moggie that are stocked every other year)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

any one have a shanty/blind ? Me and my dad (fish addict, yes he finally got an account!!!) my take you up on it. thanks!!!


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

myself and a friend might be in not sure yet if we can make it hopefully we can.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I have not been on here often recently with the holidays and fishing. I just wanted to let all of the bucket fishermen know that my shanty will be available Saturday for all of you. I plan on drilling some holes turning the heater on and then any of us bucket fishermen can hop in for a few minuets and get warm then go back to hole hopping. 

I will have my Dad, brother and nephew with me. We will be hopping in and out of my shanty to warm up as well. So feel free to drop in get warm and shoot the breeze with us. 

Looks like we are going to have a great turn out. I am looking forward to meeting all of you I have not met already and catching some perch!

Joe


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I would have joined you guys, but it's muzzleloader season this weekend. Since I couldn't shoot straight during shotgun season, I have to go out there and get some meat for the freezer! I'll be hunting near the south side of Mogadore on private land, so if you hear a big boom on Saturday, it may be from me! :!


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

I would like to join you on saterday but I'v never been there be for how do you get there and what bait should I bring:B


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Went out on Mogadore today with Brent. Off 43, on the big side of the lake. At the shore ice was 4 1/2 ". As we progressed out to the farthest island, it increased to over 7 ". The lake averaged about 6 to 6 1/2 inches, drilling every couple hundred yards or so. Drop the camera and the vex and was immeditaly on fish ! Bass, perch, gills and crappie. The bass were super aggresive, the others not so much until about 3 when the dinner bell rang ! The dinner bite lasted about an hour or so. Saw alot of perch. No catfish though. 

Will be shooting out another ice report on Thursday, along with all tournement info.

Lovin


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Are we still aloud to join you or is it to late :G


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Critter Getter said:


> Are we still aloud to join you or is it to late :G


It's never to late..... Join!


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Will do never been perchen on the ice what do they hit minnows or wax worms and what kind of jigs work the best


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

critR getR & everybody else goto the ODNR website goto fishing maps ,click on Mogadore lake link . Along with a lake map There is a Mapquest link provided click it input your address bingo directions ! :Banane19:


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, you pretty much stay on another section...(like I do, NE, Hardwater and Ohio River), anyhow, go to NE section and a few down is a thread called Perch Thru the ice. Some pretty good tips, tricks and techniques in that thread. Love to join ya'll, but I'll be chasing walleye at Berlin. Hope you all have a great time tho and will be watching for the results and pics. Someone is taking a camera.......................right?!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

looks like i have to work Saturday until noon. this is totally unexpected. can we have another get together sometime before the ice melts? i was really looking forward to meeting everyone. i am so bummed


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks Snake


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Sign me up. I may have a buddy with me but if not, I'll have an open seat. The big shappell gets lonely with just me in it. What's the address of the bait shop? Only fished moggie once of congress a few years ago.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a problem...we're all here to help, well,,,,at least most of us!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

1) WestBranchJoe (Warming shanty available to bucket fisherman)

2) BrianSipe17

3) Jigtwins

4) Village Idiot

5) Saugey Sam

6) Daego Doug

7) Fish2Win

8) Perchy101

9) Jiggin Jim

10) Mr. Phish42

11) Steelhead Fever and 12) Dad

13) Lovin Life w 14) walleye4803

15) Billonthehill w 16) Rusty Hooks

17) Sam Kegg

18) Big Daddy w 19) Nick

19) Trapperjon

20) Hatrat24 (a maybe)

21) IceHuntR

22) Quackpot

23) Chris311 and 24) Claytonhaske

25) Rebenpa

26) Nixmkt (aka the machine)

27) Devil Dog#1

28) Junkyardbass

29) Justbig (open seat)

30) Fishingful w 31) partner

32) Showmethecrappie

33) Sadydog

34) Nick99

35) Bszoke w 36) partner

37) Critter Getter

38) Wannabitawerm (Open seat)

39) Minnowhead

40) Jsifam and 41) son

42) Ruminator

This is open to everyone. Even if you see the event at 6 a.m. on Saturday morning and your not on the list yet. Please feel welcome.  All final tournement info will be posted Thursday nite.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

awesome!! Big turnout!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Open shanty seat for whoever wants it.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There will be small and medium minnows,maggots,waxworms, red and brown mealworms available.I just got a hold of a bag of red maggots and they'll be available too.......Mark


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Mark, are we meeting at your place?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Worm, not at the shop where you purchased the shanty. The other shop is at the corner of RT43 and RT18 on the soputhwest corner.I'll be there just to make sure you guys behave and conduct yourselves like gentlemen, just kidding. I just want to meet everyone and put a face to their screen names. I also want to load up the van to make sure I have a little bit of everything in case anyone needs something not carried at the other store. If anyone has something in particular they're looking for and cannot find to let me know before hand. You know how much ice fishing inventory I have in my shop. The other store where everyone is meeting just has the basics. I just came across 6 brand new Vexilars,(2) Pro Pack II FL-18,(2) Ultra FL-18,Genz Pack FL-20 and Pro Pack II FL-20. If anyone is needing one I can bring the unit with me and all are 100% charged........Mark


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

can I rent one? lol just kidding How much for a decent vex? you can pm if ya want..also save me a red magott, and some waxies....


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Who do i give my donation for tournament fees to? Do you take american x-press? LOL lookimg forward to sat. and putting some faces with names. see ya at marks


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

lovin life i do not have a open seat unless things change and then someone is welcome


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll bring a camera, and my camcorder. We can make a DVD and all get a cut of the action!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its looking like I'm going to be able to join in also. 
See you all at 7:00 am. :B 
I'm also bringing a camera.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's going to be a really nice turn-out!


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

will be there at 630 to do check in.
please everyone check in as soon as you arrive.

thanks, bill


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

My buddy Walt (OGF member "Prez") and possibly Chris (cfish102) will be there also. 

Nick came down with the flu last night but I hope he gets it out of his system by Saturday.

See you at the bait shop around 7AM...


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Well guys it's finally here ! Please read entire post.

Check in time: Mark's Bait and Tackle 7 a.m. to 8 a.m. No entries will be accepted after 8 a.m. NO EXCEPTIONS. Please show up early and start the day off well. Mark's is located on the corner of Rt. 43 and Rt. 18 (also known as Tallmadge Road) in Brimfield Ohio. (Very close to the Brimfield Police Dept.) 

Please note your number on the previous roll call list for quick referance when checking in. Billonthehill and I will be at the check in table. Please help yourself to coffee and doughnuts. Mark will be well stocked to serve all your fishing needs.

PULL OUT LOCATION: Lansinger Road Boat Stakes. (Please go to ODNR website for a map to this location.) In the event of a BIG SNOW, the alternate pullout location will be Rt. 43 boathouse. A decision will be made Saturday morning. The drive from bait shop to pullout point is only about 10 minutes. Do not park in front of boat ramp. I'll be parking the trailer there for fish check in.

IMPORTANT READ THIS: Every fisherman or team needs to bring a 5 gallon bucket. Once everyone gets to the pull out location, you will need this to be certified, as well as leaving it outside your shanty for your catch. Certification will only take a few seconds for each fisherman. DO NOT walk on the ice without seeing us for certification. If you do not get certified, you will be disqualified from the tournement and your money refunded. No exceptions.

After certification, you are free to fish as far as you can pull. Note the restricted areas on ODNR website. Fishing stops at 4 p.m. Fish check in begins at 4:30 sharp. Please note how far you need to pull back at the end of the day to meet this time line. Anyone not off the ice by 4:30 is disqualified. NO EXCEPTIONS. 



Cost: $1 for perch catagory, and optional $1 for biggest fish (any species) This is per man, not per team. Be honest.

Trophies

Biggest perch (by lenght) 
Most perch (8" minimum) 
Biggest fish (by lenght)

Please note

Make sure you have your fishing license

Make sure your shanty has your name and address posted on the outside.

Please watch the swearing, we will be having young fisherman around.

Alcohol and ice don't mix. Leave it at home!

Be safe, be smart. Ice picks are a great $4 life insurance policy.

We are not here to win $10,000 We are here to do what we love, with a great group of guys.


GOOD LUCK and see everyone on the ice, Lovin Life


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

hey guys this sounds like a great time, i plan on coming too, I'll be coming from the Toledo area it will be great to fish with a bunch of guys that love fishing the hard water. see you all Saturday morning. Larry


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

walleye4803 said:


> I'll bring a camera, and my camcorder. We can make a DVD and all get a cut of the action!


that would be cool!!....Ill have a camera...as always..lol!!!.....cant wait!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm bringing my camera too... I hope all you ugly bastards don't break it! LOLOL


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> I'm bringing my camera too... I hope all you ugly bastards don't break it! LOLOL


I'll say a prayer for your camera.........Mark


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry to say that i won't be there gotta go with the mrs' to the hospital for some test. if everything goe's well i'll try to make it out by 4:30 to see the result's and meet some of ya, good luck everybody, be safe JON


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Great job on setting this up so far so good great info as well. this is going to be a great time!!!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

Dont forget your hunters brew now renamed (HARDWATER BREW)
for the season.. two cans of tomatoe soup two cans of beef broth add a shot of franks red hot bring to a boil put it in your thurmos. It keeps you warm and you dont have to pee has much like when you drink coffee

enjoy


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I would also like to thank those involved in pre-planning this outing. Sounds like fun. I'll be there with my "better half" she always outfishes me..... on our 1st hour of musky fishing last summer she boated a 41"er. We're excited. Closest we'll be to a shantytown like on the lakes up north. Sweet.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

bad news for me.i just found out i have to work untill 1 or so.Will try to stop out to meet everyone afterwards.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

well i told work i will be very sick on saturday so i will be coming out to play with the fishys.
we are meeting at marks new bait shop right?

ill still bring the grill and pop up blind too...who is bringing the meat tho? i didnt get a deer yet cuz i have been too busy ice skating and spending no time in the woods. anyone have some deer jerky?


----------



## mgood (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd love to go.I haven't been ice fishing in about 11 yrs.(do to not having anyone to go with don't like goin on the ice by myself not safe in my mind.)I just got some new ice rods but i need to get an auger.If i get an auger will be there.I might go out to Mark's tomorrow.It would be nice to meet all you.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

mgood, there will about a 100 augers out on the ice, don't let that ruin your day. If you fish by me you can use mine.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

mine as well mgood! im sure there will be allot of helping hands out there


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

mgood...I will even let you practice drilling holes over by my shanty if ya want...I can even tell ya where to drill....


----------



## mgood (Feb 11, 2009)

How about I just bring the Back Hoe with my big auger and we can all have 24" holes.LOL


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

sweet mgood 24" holes we can pull some big ones out


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

for real though...there will be A LOT of augers out there..Just ask some one by where you want to fish..and if they say no...wait till they go back in thier hut....and pee by thier holes!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll be working, but will try to get out in the afternoon to say hello to ya'all.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope so john I have never had the pleasure of meeting you yet, talked to you before and u gave lots of good advice


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I have to do my patrols & water samples in the northern sections of the Cuyahoga River Watershed in the morning including East Branch, Ladue & Rockwell Reservoirs. By the time I get back to Ravenna & Kent, it'll be 1:00pm or so. If I can make a quick stop, I'll certainly make the effort to do so even though I wont be wetting a line.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be out there to help as well with drilling. Plus, I'll even give some fishing advice on catching, Vexilar tips, lure choice tips... No problem.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Man, this is gonna be awesome. I'm looking forward to puttin faces with names.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Please keep in mind guys, the parking at the shop is very limited. There are several local businesses beside the shop that i'm sure are not even open that early that have parking spaces. 

Picking up the trophies at 1 o'clock today !

See ya all Saturday !

LL


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How much snow are we talking between now and Saturday Night?


----------



## mgood (Feb 11, 2009)

Mark hooked me up with an Auger today so it looks like you guys will have to drill your own holes.But i'm excited for tomorrow since i haven't been on the ice for atleast 11 yrs and to meet all of you.Thanks for the offers of using ur augers.See ya tomorrow.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I might try and stop out at the lake if i dont go out with the smoke pole tomorrow. Ill try and get mousejam15 to come with me if we dont go huntin. if we dont make it i hope yall have a great time.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm going to try to get out there tomorrow


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

just charged the vex and the camera....see you guys at 6-630!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I look forward to meeting all of you tomorrow. I will have my Dad and my 8 year old nephew (he is a die hard icer) in tow. Both are members here but mostly lurk on rare occasion. They are both excited to get to put some faces to names.

Joe


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

from the forecast of snow in the lake effect belt I will have to work tomorrow so am sure I wont be there.... good luck all!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I hope I can get some sleep. Everything is loaded up and hope the roads are good on the way up. Should be there around 7. Leaving about 4 and going to get some gas on the way. Can't wait to see everyone. Fishing partner is coming with me. Had to go get us something for lunch and drink.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

hey guys made the trek from columbus to akron (parents house) 
GET GAS at sunburry rd 2.99 everywhere else is 3.15
71 was ok but lots of white knocklers
BEWARE mansfield area was very slick I drove my big jeep wrangler..wasnt in 4 wheel but slowed down to 60...
Weather is gonna be COLD....
Gas at lodi was 2.99 as well 
gas in akron is 3.14

see ya all there...hope this helps? 

I will have the jolly roger flag if any one has extra beer!!!


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm in also. Not certain I can stay the w
hole time. See everyone in the am.


----------

